# newbie



## helderberg123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I have recently retired at the age of 62, now I'm at Helderberg Manor, a *Somerset West Retirement Village* situated in *Cape Town* since i have free time now after all these years,i decided to have joined the Expat community.It will be great sharing my information with you all Expaters and would dearly appreciate your feedback on traveling the world.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome helderberg123.


----------



## Thunderball (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi helderberg123, I have also just joined Expat forum and find it really interesting. Looking forward to read all that you share.


----------

